# Sticky  Veterans Health Issues



## Melissa

Feel free to use this thread to discuss any health issues.


----------



## jgood49829

I served three years in the US Army from 1968-1971. I spent a year in Vietnam as a door gunner on a helocopter. I am 100% disabled because of injuries suffered in combat. The worst of my problems is PTSD, this is a terrible thing to happen to a young man. I was 21 when it happened and when I came hom from Nam I felt like there was nothing left inside. I worry about all the solders fighting overseas and what will they be like when they come home. It took me almost 25 years before I knew what was wrong with my head.

John


----------



## moopups

jgood49829 said:


> I served three years in the US Army from 1968-1971. I spent a year in Vietnam as a door gunner on a helocopter. I am 100% disabled because of injuries suffered in combat. The worst of my problems is PTSD, this is a terrible thing to happen to a young man. I was 21 when it happened and when I came hom from Nam I felt like there was nothing left inside. I worry about all the solders fighting overseas and what will they be like when they come home. It took me almost 25 years before I knew what was wrong with my head.
> 
> John



Thats what we are here for John, go read PTSD and click on the site mentioned. Been there, done that, now elsewhere, you can be also.


----------



## gefozarks

I feel very lucky that the VA is giving me my meds took awhile to get approved but if the figures I have read are right almost 9 million Vets qualify for this sevice but the VA can only add a few at a time as they get the funding to cover these vets. My biggest concern is that congress seems to like to pass coverage so that they can get the headlines that they support our vets but then never fund the programs. 

I had heard terrible stories about VA hospitals but since I have relied on the Harry S. Trueman VA hospital for a lot of my health concerns I can't praise the care I have received enough. The people I have come into contact have been good professionals and caring people. While serving I thought it was the right thing to do and now later in life I don't even want to think of where I would be if it wasn't for the support I receive from the VA.


----------



## moopups

John. PM me here with a time you want to talk at the parallel site as listed in my signature, my 'loose' time is usually mid afternoon EST.


----------



## Marsh

Anyone know where the is a place for children of Vietnam veterans? My father was a Nam vet and i
I possibly have PTSD and agent orange effects. I was concieved 3 months after his arrival home in 1967. Life isn't easy for the children of these guys. I heard some horror stories from my dad, but i heard some good ones too. And I feel connected in some way to these vets. I can be a shoulder to listen if anyones interested. 

thanks 
Marsh


----------



## moopups

Agent Orange has been positivley medically linked to medical disorders in the children of those exposed to it; mainly birth disorders, but a few others also. Place 'agent orange children' into google, there is 337,000 sites. To my knowledge PTSD is not transferable. I am sure the presence of one with PTSD would affect family life in a major amount.

In the links thread there is a clickable site that offers 2 entried conserning children of Viet vets, I am not sure what info your seeking.


----------



## lilolcolt

Melissa said:


> Feel free to use this thread to discuss any health issues.


I just recently started recieving compensation and the ability to use VA facilities for service connected disabilities and most recently started taking meds for depression, mood swings, sinus problems, and sleeping disorders. All these are service connected from when I was in the Navy. Have any other Desert Storm Vets come here lately with any issues?


----------



## moopups

Your the first here to identify with Desert Storm, feel free to post about that time frame.


----------



## mamasaanan

lilocolt, my husband is 90% disabled from the Navy for some of the same stuff, however, they refuse to call it what it is which is Gulf War Syndrone. Good luck with your fight, keep applying for greater disablility. Wish I could be more helpful but unfortunatly, it only gets worse as time goes on.

For more information put Joyce Riley's name into your search engine. She has more info on GWS than anyone else on the web, plus tons of links. I've got a bout two notebooks full of info on GWS but unfortuantly it would take days to post all the links and most of them came from her site originally anyway.

BTW what ship were you on????


----------



## lilolcolt

mamasaanan said:


> lilocolt, my husband is 90% disabled from the Navy for some of the same stuff, however, they refuse to call it what it is which is Gulf War Syndrone. Good luck with your fight, keep applying for greater disablility. Wish I could be more helpful but unfortunatly, it only gets worse as time goes on.
> 
> For more information put Joyce Riley's name into your search engine. She has more info on GWS than anyone else on the web, plus tons of links. I've got a bout two notebooks full of info on GWS but unfortuantly it would take days to post all the links and most of them came from her site originally anyway.
> 
> BTW what ship were you on????


I am so sorry for hearing of your husband's disabilities. I know that after you get out from the military, you are nothing to them any more. They gave me 30% at 2001 but they conventiently worded it to were I would only get compensated back to 2001 instead of when I put my claims in back in '95. I want to find out if I could fight to get the retro to back to 1995 but I don't know if I have a fighting chance with them. Thanks for the advice, I will see what her webpage is like. --Terry--


----------



## SilverFox

I was in the sand box in Hafar Al Batan and you have discribe me only leaving out a few items. Like; DJD, Nite sweats, hard time falling to sleep, intrusive thoughts, migrains. Just to name a few. Make sure to apply for SSD (social security disabilty) also.



TO ALL WHO READ THIS AND ARE VETS

----------WELCOME HOME----------


lilolcolt said:


> I just recently started recieving compensation and the ability to use VA facilities for service connected disabilities and most recently started taking meds for depression, mood swings, sinus problems, and sleeping disorders. All these are service connected from when I was in the Navy. Have any other Desert Storm Vets come here lately with any issues?


----------



## lilolcolt

SilverFox said:


> I was in the sand box in Hafar Al Batan and you have discribe me only leaving out a few items. Like; DJD, Nite sweats, hard time falling to sleep, intrusive thoughts, migrains. Just to name a few. Make sure to apply for SSD (social security disabilty) also.
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL WHO READ THIS AND ARE VETS
> 
> ----------WELCOME HOME----------


On my hands, I had some sort of rash, pretty severe. It started out as pretty large blisters, about the size of dimes, and within these blisters were many smaller sized blisters about the size of pencil points. They would get to the size of about a dime, burst and dry quickly to the point of breaking my skin open and bleed. I could hardly use my hands on any of the jobs I worked on. Very painful and seemed nothing would make the stuff go away. Rash began to go around my fingers, but never fully developed around them. No other places on body and seemed the problem would subsided for about a month then reoccur on regular basis. VA said I had rash on hands but nothing more. Had also growths similar to moles, called noids, I think on buttocks, which had all but 3 removed which never was told why they developed why I was aboard ship. Mood swings, depression, anxiety, and labled manic depressive after seeing physician at VA. Still have no medication for anxiety, stay nervous all the time and uptight. Bronchitis developed while aboard ship.


----------



## uyk7

"Make sure to apply for SSD (social security disabilty) also."

You mean that individuals can receive SSD and Va disability at the same time?


----------



## moopups

Time out, lets regroup on this one. SSD is less than VA pension; if a person qualifies for both SSD and VA pension, the VA will match and raise the amount that it takes for the reciver to be at VA level for the same limitation. Yes you can recieve them both at the same time but the VA's amount will only amount to the missing differances.


----------



## Kirk

If one has service connected disability and is eligble for SSD they get both. Its just the non SC pension which is reduced by SSD. Also if you are getting the nonSC pension they reduce it by the amount of any income you have but do allow deductions for medical expenses.

Kirk


----------



## ox

My stint was in Phu Hiep 66 - 67. The 101 airborne hadn't even arrived yet! There were only Special Forces, Korean Marines and Auzzy Marines at the time. There was plenty of agent orange to go around. I've looked at the statisitcs and there is no doubt I was in a heavy exposure zone. 
Right now I am 57 years old and in pretty good health (allergies started when I was 40ish). I am very grateful to the Lord for this. In the years after Nam I initially messed up pretty bad by heading for Haight-Ashbury in 68. Once I began my pilgrimage for truth I completely left off all toxins I could avoid, quit heavy smoking and started cleaning up my body through trial and error. I became a "hard core grainola" :haha: and still am to this day. I carefully studied various health food regimes and even went strict vegon for 5 years. I've made every effort to keep this old carcass clean since those days. I made use of fasting also. We have grown most of our own meat and veggies for more than a quarter century now. We have bees and do not eat processed sugars and we work too hard. Can't seem to get on top of things but we go on. I've been breathing clean air and drinking good well water and working my tail off, blood sweat and tears they say.
But my mind was very disturbed. Not just by the war but growing up in inner city Philadelphia really was bad. In Vietnam I smoked dope all the time with the rest of the guys. I didn't know. Haight-Ashbury was even worse with loose morals and powerful hallucinagens. I want to tell you that early on I became an ardent follower of Jesus Christ (I call Him Yeshua Mashiach). He healed my mind and heart. I have peace. I sleep good and I am able to see the dark things of this world in such a light that fills my heart with hope every day for the future. All my fears I have put on Him. 
He has been good to me and I truly believe He has led me into this lifestyle. 
I don't know if agent orange will nab me but I can tell you the quality of my life up til now has been good. All I'm saying is that if you are still looking for an answer there is one to be found. Here's what happened to me. pilgrimage
Thanks and good to you!


----------



## TnMtngirl

My husband was in the Navy during the vietnam era,he has a lot of hearing loss.he was a jet mechanic and was on the flight deck.other than hearing loss and bad nerves he has no medical problems so far.I have asked him to check with the VA about medical coverage, he has no insurance on the job he is doing.Do you think he could get help from the VA?Where can I get the papers to get him started?any help would be appreicated.Mary


----------



## moopups

Contact any veterans orginazition, VFW, Am Vets, ect or your state vets rep in the blue pages of the phone book. Have the DD 214 available for first contact and send for complete medical records, the vet rep can show you how to do that.

Its not charity, its _earned_ support.


----------



## john.hendrickso

TnMtngirl said:


> My husband was in the Navy during the vietnam era,he has a lot of hearing loss.he was a jet mechanic and was on the flight deck.other than hearing loss and bad nerves he has no medical problems so far.I have asked him to check with the VA about medical coverage, he has no insurance on the job he is doing.Do you think he could get help from the VA?Where can I get the papers to get him started?any help would be appreicated.Mary



I was able to get medical coverage thru the VA rather easily. Just show up to the medical center with the DD214. As long as there is space in the current budget you should be able to be covered.
If you are looking for compensation, that is a more complicated matter.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## katlupe

My husband has been using the VA for his medical and now he has been accepted for SSD. Will that mean that he cannot use the VA or that he would have to pay for his visits? If so, do they charge as much as other doctors do? 

I am worried about this as he has been going for counseling there for PTSD. And if he has to go to someone else, I don't think he'll go. His counselor there is someone he is able to open up to and that's not easy for him to do. And I dread the idea of him not getting this counseling. He is very depressed. His is not service connected. But I feel like he is walking on a thin line all the time. 

Because we went so long without any income, most of the SSD checks will have to go to paying our back mortgage for many months, taxes and paying some good friends back. I just don't see that we would have enough for counseling sessions.

Thanks for any help you can give me.
katlupe


----------



## moopups

First of all, if the PTSD exsposure occured while in the service then it is most definantly service connected. Contact your vets rep to get this put on record.

The additional check should not affect the currant treatment unless it is a very large amount. Treatment co-pay is based on assets, income, and health insurance.


----------



## Donna-6

My husband was in vn from 66-69. He under went PROSTATE_CANCER. from agent orange or some kinda junk. Please Veterans I can,t tell you enough. Please have your PSA done. They can do 8 things with the blood when you have it checked. Prostate cancer can ruin a mans -man-hood! I have seen what it did to my husband. He almost let it get too far. It goes from 0- 10. Some says it is slow growing. No it isn,t In March his was .4 in May it had went to 8.90. They cut some nerves . No sex.. Can,t control his water.


----------



## moopups

Agent Orange is directly linked to 8 types of cancer and also diabeties. At the time we were sprayed we were told it was harmless, your tax dollars at work via government.


----------



## lodestar

I've been undergoing treatments for bladder cancer for a couple of years. Surgeries, catheter insertions of TB germ for two cycles...more surgery. Cystos every three months. 

Col David Hackworth died from bladder cancer last summer. His was linked to Agents Orange and Blue (arsenic compound)...doctors have told me that mine was linked to Agent Orange exposure, as well...but to this date the VA does not recognise bladder cancer as being caused by Agent Orange. There is an abnormally high rate of bladder cancer amongst VietNam vets.

I am a non smoker.


----------



## dixiedoodle

My neighbor has been doing some research on agent-orange. He said some dud had gotten $40,000 back payment from the goverment,not the va. Has any one heard of this and who is he??


----------



## dixiedoodle

That is easier said than done.! My husband has been turned down three times.When he walks a little too far he is out of breath. He has had 4bypasses and another heart attack. He was in army and has since had prostate cancer. Since surgery he has lost control of his bladder and has to change his under clothes and pants several times a day. He did get VA tho. SSD has turned him down like I said three times. He can,t get out much in public. He will start again and he will be completey wet. They think he can go back to work.Have hired a lawyer and they are dragging their heels.Afraid they may be the forth time comming soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Doeseatoats

I have been a Army nurse for 35 years and 6 of those active during the 70's. The last few years I was a charge nurse in a skilled facility in Iowa. I noticed alot of the WWII vets had skin conditions and dementia...I as them what they did in the service (They always like to talk about this) Most of the did things like fueled airplanes and worked with chemicals in one way or another. I don't even think they related there problems to the service. I don't know how they would have proved it. It was just like smoking we didn't know better....I wish I could have done more for them but by this time it was too late. The VA takes care if its own...the Leigion has offices to help with benifits too. God Bless, Linda


----------



## jerneeon

The other night, I saw what might have been PTSD in my father. He served two tours in Korea, one in Vietnam in the Marines. I know that he has awakened in the middle of the night with his hands around my mother's throat, thinking he was choking a North Korean or a Viet Cong, but that night, he had a little too much to drink and kept waking up yelling. He finally told us he needed an ambulence, and when they came in, he looked straight at me and shouted, "They're coming to get me!!" He was truly scared, and I've never seen him like that.


----------



## moopups

Jerneeon, you may have hit it on the nose about this. It seems that many with PTSD do not realize the effects until they start to slow down in their lifestyle, this comes with age, or after the kids have left home; there is now time and not enough distractions to avoid the PTSD, at minimum have him evaluated at a VA medical facility.


----------



## cavscout

hello everyone, i've been visiting the homesteading forum for a few weeks and really enjoy it. I'm still in the army, have been for 18yrs. I'm a cavalry scout and been deployed to desert storm, haiti, bosnia, and most recently 16months in iraq. I never believed in the mental stuff till it happened to me. I don't relive anything i have seen but since i returned this time, i have had lots of anxiety problems and some deppression. I was just a mess for about a year. its better now, but still bothers me sometimes. it is a horrible thing when you can't control your mind. good luck to all of you,,,JOE


----------



## bargarguy

SilverFox said:


> I was in the sand box in Hafar Al Batan and you have discribe me only leaving out a few items. Like; DJD, Nite sweats, hard time falling to sleep, intrusive thoughts, migrains. Just to name a few. Make sure to apply for SSD (social security disabilty) also.
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL WHO READ THIS AND ARE VETS
> 
> ----------WELCOME HOME----------


Changed my mind on this one, perhaps it is too much personal info, I wish you guys the best


----------



## talkingamoeba

lilolcolt and any other Gulf War Vets, www.gulfwarvets.com is a very helpful site, at least to me anyway.


----------



## slu

Thanks for your service and sacrifice, Moopups and Welcome Home!
slu

alumnus of Sin Loi University (Sorry 'bout that)


----------



## hfwarner3

I was in the 82nd Airborne from 1989 until 1992. Was in the rear with the gear (RTO at Division HQ at Bragg) for Panama and did Desert Shield/Storm with the 313th MI Bn. I made it through Desert Storm without a hitch only to have a partial malfunction during a jump 2 months after returning home. I spent a week in Womak Army Hospital and months in physical therapy. In 1992, when I tried out for Special Forces, I had a physical at Walter Reed and they found several injuries, including two broken ribs under my left clavicle that did not heal correctly and a fractured vertebrae.

Today, when I run, my knees turn purple and my legs go numb. The civilian doctor says it is bursitis from too much running in the Army. I also have TOC (Thorax Outlet Syndrome) from the parachute accident - the nerve to my right arm gets pinched off so I lose feeling and strength in my right hand and it causes migraine headaches.

I have been to the VA twice and have been told that the injuries are service connected by that they do not cause disability, so I have been rated at 0%. I have never pressed it because I make a good living and have good health insurance. My trips to the VA hospital have shown me that there are brothers and sisters out there who need to limited care and funds a lot more than I need them.


----------



## maryeaudet

My husband and I are both vets and have a son currently serving.
We are in the midst of a major battle iwth the VA over my husband's service related disability..they have him at 10% and he is in a wheelchair. LOL!
Anyway...we have been fighting them for 3 years and have made small forward progress, but progress none the less. If you are just starting out, just keep on going!


----------



## designer

Does the VA consider dental surgury covered under medical? It is under my insurance. 

My son gets his health care from the VA but no dental. He has an infected, broken tooth, the VA doctor gave him antibiotics for it and told him to go to a dentist. I paid for him to see a local dentist($65) only for him to be told they couldn't pull it. 

They referred him to a dental surgent but he has no insurance and makes minimum wage. Any ideas on help with this sort of thing?


----------



## Skip_1

gefozarks said:


> I feel very lucky that the VA is giving me my meds took awhile to get approved but if the figures I have read are right almost 9 million Vets qualify for this sevice but the VA can only add a few at a time as they get the funding to cover these vets. My biggest concern is that congress seems to like to pass coverage so that they can get the headlines that they support our vets but then never fund the programs.
> 
> I had heard terrible stories about VA hospitals but since I have relied on the Harry S. Trueman VA hospital for a lot of my health concerns I can't praise the care I have received enough. The people I have come into contact have been good professionals and caring people. While serving I thought it was the right thing to do and now later in life I don't even want to think of where I would be if it wasn't for the support I receive from the VA.


I use Harry S. Truman, too. Good people. The only thing I will say is just like the military, hurry up and [email protected]


----------



## jbowyer01

Hi eveyone. I am fairly new to posting on HT but when I read this I had to respond. My husband was in the army for 13 years served during desert storm, went to Korea a couple of times ect...He was medically discharged in 1996 with a 60% disability rating. The injuries that he incurred during his military career have progressively become disbabling, he is now in a wheelchair. It has been a three year battle for VA to up him to 100% even with physicians and psychatrist saying he is unemployable (even revoc has stated it and all of it in writing) but VA is still dragging thier feet. I just want to stress that your local DAV can help out immensely. They are knowledgeable and they were even willing to come to our home to help my husband get all of his paperwork together for resubmission. They will make sure every article that is to be enclosed has the correct terminology and necessary info included on it (VA will not even look at a paper if it is missing your ss# at the type right hand corener, they will just turn it over). So please speak to a DAV member to help.


----------



## salmonslayer

I served 16 years in the USMC and served in Lebanon, Desert Storm and Somalia then got out for several years and am now in the Army where I have served 18 months doing route clearance in Southern Iraq among other things. I am looking to retire in a little less than 2 years and move to a homestead in the Ozarks where my wife and I can keep to ourselves and enjoy peace.

My wife has helped me with some of the stress issues ( like most people who come back I was a little strung out, had some anxioty/anger issues etc) but I confess that I havent slept more than 4 or 5 hours at a time for years and all these years in the Infantry have killed my back and knees. 

I guess I have a question and a comment:

1. Is there a VA hospital that serves southern Missouri and are they fairly comprehensive? I plan on using the hospital at Ft Leonard Wood and am looking to the future as I am almost 50.

2, For those who are Vietnam Vets I believe it was your sacrifice and this countries shame and embarassment over how you were treated that has created todays environment where those of us who are currently serving are treated so well. We all owe a debt of gratitude for your service and sacrifices..


----------



## nathan104

Please make sure that before you come off of active duty that you have all you problems well documented in your service medical records.


----------



## Marie04

salmonslayer said:


> 2, For those who are Vietnam Vets I believe it was your sacrifice and this countries shame and embarassment over how you were treated that has created todays environment where those of us who are currently serving are treated so well. We all owe a debt of gratitude for your service and sacrifices..


Salmonslayer, you made me cry. You are so right! It was a hard fought battle all these years, and it's too bad that earlier generations did not have the benefit of awareness and care that's needed for the current and returning soldiers!

My husband served in Viet Nam, and after many years he is now (in the last 5 years) receiving the care he needs. He's 61 yrs old, 100% service connected disabled, and I've spent a lot of time with him at the VA. You're right, I do see a good environment within the VA. So much better than it was years ago. This might not be true everywhere, but it's true at our local and area VA hospitals. But many tough years after coming home. I hope no generation of soldiers ever has to endure what these guys did. We've been married for 37 years.

Thank you for all of your years of service.. I hope you have a wonderful retirement.


----------



## Bearman405

lilolcolt said:


> I just recently started recieving compensation and the ability to use VA facilities for service connected disabilities and most recently started taking meds for depression, mood swings, sinus problems, and sleeping disorders. All these are service connected from when I was in the Navy. Have any other Desert Storm Vets come here lately with any issues?


I can relate to this.......................I came home in 1971 and served as a LEO in Canada and Australia until 2001. During a routine traffic stop, I was assaulted and that was the straw that broke the camel's back!

I now have full blown PTSD, major depression,extreme mood swings, sleeping disorders and nite terrors. I use brooze and food as a comfort relief.

I have lost my wife of 27 years, my kids don't call (they still live in OZ) when my wife left in 2002 to live with her GF, the resulting court action took the rest. I now get a small disability pension thro Veterns Affairs Canada and if it was not for our medical service plan, god know what I would do as VA have dropped me like a hot potatoe.

So much for service to Queen and country....................:grit:


----------



## Tegerian

salmonslayer said:


> I am looking to retire in a little less than 2 years and move to a homestead in the Ozarks where my wife and I can keep to ourselves and enjoy peace.
> 
> I guess I have a question and a comment:
> 
> 1. Is there a VA hospital that serves southern Missouri and are they fairly comprehensive? I plan on using the hospital at Ft Leonard Wood and am looking to the future as I am almost 50.


I am retiring from the military to the Mountain Home, Arkansas area in about 3years when I hit my 24 year mark, the wife is pretty excited about it since our daughters live there currently. Back to your question, you can check out the following link for a list of VA facilities in all states http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Veterans_Affairs_medical_facilities .


----------



## Bearman405

:grump:


nathan104 said:


> Please make sure that before you come off of active duty that you have all you problems well documented in your service medical records.


So true...So true...............paper makes the VA move............(sorry...I just had to throw that in).....

Without the proper docs, trying to prove your case down the years is nee on impossible......(trust me).............:grump:


----------



## oldtimer 417

You say that PTSD is not transferable!Then lets call it learned behavior.The isolation,mood swings,outbursts of temper,hyper vigilamce,ect.,coupled with not getting treatment untill late in life like most Vietnam Vets,has affected my children and made their life and our relationships a constant strugle.The AA people have ALONON,Our children need similiar help.Lets face it,the VA is doing their best,but our having enough trouble taking care of us.


----------



## millerized

nathan104 said:


> Please make sure that before you come off of active duty that you have all you problems well documented in your service medical records.


Go one better, make a minimum of 2 full copies, have them notarized if you need to, but store them in different locations. My original ones disappeared during Desert Storm (miraculously right after our in desert "immunizations" after Iraq surrendered), my make-up ones disappeared after I ETS'd in 1994. My one set of copies literally disintegrated after a small leak and mold had them for lunch. I still have a copy, but they don't do squat for "official records".

Colloidal Silver, acupuncture and homeopathic remedies have gotten rid of everything but the night sweats and nightmares. Night sweats are low blood sugar (borderline hypoglycemic cause I don't eat enough), nightmares are low level of alcohol in my bloodstream


----------



## Bast

Hello Fellow Veterans,

Well, I have been fighting with the VA about my disability on and off for the past 20 years. Until now, I was too busy trying to struggle and provide for 4 kids with a sever disability and no support to really sit down and hammer at it. Now however, I have the time and it's been a nightmare. My last rejection was the same as the first one in 1998. "There is no documentation supporting your claim of a service connected injury" Which of course was utterly rediculous because my deployment to Korea was delayed because of this Non-existent spinal injury. Sooo, I finally learn about the VA Advocates, and i roll up into their office in my spiffy wheelchair (lol) The vet I spoke too hooked me up right and proper. I didn't know that I could give another agency my power of attorney and they would battle it out with the Military.

Anyway, 2 weeks after my reject letter, my complete medical jacket shows up in the mail. I swear, I had requested the ---- thing at least 5 times over the last 20 years and never received it. The DAV requests it once and it appears like majic. I opened, and there is page after page after page of documentation on how screwed my back was after falling into this dumb trench. I want to see them deny it ever happened now! I am so majorly ----ed, but... the DAV are freakin Angels for getting this paperwork for me. There is hope at the end of that long tunnel finally


----------



## Randy

I was in the Army during Vietnam Era, I to had many things that went wrong
that I did not know what to do with.
That God I found Mangosteen fruit 5 yrs. ago.
I had a tumor in my head that it took away also Arthritis,no energy,no sleep.
Icould not eat right,it cleared up my Ulcers and I got my sex drive back.


----------



## LostnEurope

Hey folks, I am a 13 year Army vet...Gulf War vet got out in 1994 with 10 % disability that ended my career due to nt being able to do my job anymore....Since then every time I try to get more out of VA they seem to just rubberstamp and deny all my claims except the 10%....I was put out with degenerative joint disease in my right wrist...My permanent profile that killed my career also had on it both knees and some other things.....As the years have went on I displaying more and more symptoms of Gulf War Syndrome to include some serious sleep issues,night sweats, depression,occasional migraines,lack of motivation at times,anger etc..AND I have a lot of the signs and symptoms of PTSD...Plus the degenerative joint disease in my right wrist is worse, and I have other joints displaying some of the same symptoms.......I was a combat arms soldier, artillery..I fired the fire mission on the airfield in Southern Iraq that it is suspected had chemical agents stored there...................Can anyone steer me the right direction to get help...I am currently starting again at the VA outpatient clinic on the military base I work at..I am going to try to push everything I can from my flat feet (probably shouldn't ever have got in) that causes a lot of pain and makes my knees hurt also to my sleep and phsycological problems...........Someone please guide me on who to see and who can help.............Thanks, LnE


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Reading all these makes me so very grateful for my health. I spent 7+ years active duty in Naval Aviation in the 80's, but was never in combat or really that close to it.

As posted in another thread in this forum, I was a S-3A Vkking TACCO. [ASW].

Regarding medical records, what was recommended to me was to make copies of the record, keep the originals and return the copies in the original jacket, so I did. Not that I really needed to though. But some advice for others who are still active duty.


----------



## JD Green

Randy said:


> I was in the Army during Vietnam Era, I to had many things that went wrong
> that I did not know what to do with.
> That God I found Mangosteen fruit 5 yrs. ago.
> I had a tumor in my head that it took away also Arthritis,no energy,no sleep.
> Icould not eat right,it cleared up my Ulcers and I got my sex drive back.


I've searched all over SW MO for this fruit and some where to order it online, Anyone know where to buy it?


----------



## woodsy

Mobile VA health clinic now serving some rural areas of Maine.
http://morningsentinel.mainetoday.co...l/7080171.html

Also this for Maine skier vets and families:
http://updates.morningsentinel.mainetoday.com/updates/veterans-programs-at-saddleback-maine


----------



## braggscowboy

I am a Viet Nam era vet and around a lot of noise and weapons fire and out of the country. I just recently went to the Va for my hearing and filled out the paper work and in a couple of weeks I got an appointment with an Audioligis. Went to the appointment and went through all the stuff that would be required of one having a hearing test. Was told by the Audiologist
(woman) and young and for sure not a vet, that she could not find anything in my right ear and loss in my left ear and that she was going to recommend hearing aids for me! Great, but does not end there. A couple weeks after that I had an appointment for another hearing test (same person). I should have known something was not right. She put me on a table with electrodes on my forehead and ear lobes and for two hours she stimulated my auditory nerves with loud sounds (two hours) and then took me in for a hearing test for a few words from her and she said much better, much better than last time. I found out that I was sent from a contractor QVC and she works for the contractor and she set me up to fail this test and appear that I can hear. I can't hear a thing in my right ear. I went back to the VA rep. and he concured with me, that was exactly what was going on. He does not have the paper work as of yet, but if it is not what is needed, then I will request another audiologist or a hearing with the VA. Anyone out there experienced anything like this? Thanks much. By the way, The VA up to this point has been very helpful.


----------



## 10ecn

braggscowboy said:


> I am a Viet Nam era vet and around a lot of noise and weapons fire and out of the country. I just recently went to the Va for my hearing and filled out the paper work and in a couple of weeks I got an appointment with an Audioligis. Went to the appointment and went through all the stuff that would be required of one having a hearing test. Was told by the Audiologist
> (woman) and young and for sure not a vet, that she could not find anything in my right ear and loss in my left ear and that she was going to recommend hearing aids for me! Great, but does not end there. A couple weeks after that I had an appointment for another hearing test (same person). I should have known something was not right. She put me on a table with electrodes on my forehead and ear lobes and for two hours she stimulated my auditory nerves with loud sounds (two hours) and then took me in for a hearing test for a few words from her and she said much better, much better than last time. I found out that I was sent from a contractor QVC and she works for the contractor and she set me up to fail this test and appear that I can hear. I can't hear a thing in my right ear. I went back to the VA rep. and he concured with me, that was exactly what was going on. He does not have the paper work as of yet, but if it is not what is needed, then I will request another audiologist or a hearing with the VA. Anyone out there experienced anything like this? Thanks much. By the way, The VA up to this point has been very helpful.


I had a similar experience with the local VA audiologist. Found no hearing loss in my damaged ear, but hearing loss in my good ear. Also went thru what appears to be the same test. Was offered a hearing aid, but am not sure what good it would do. On the other hand, my brother suffers much more severe hearing loss, and they have been a great help to him. I think the secret to the VA is to keep on them, until they get tired of seeing, and hearing from you. Sooner or later they will do something just to get you or your advocates off their back.


----------



## Danbo

cavscout said:


> hello everyone, i've been visiting the homesteading forum for a few weeks and really enjoy it. I'm still in the army, have been for 18yrs. I'm a cavalry scout and been deployed to desert storm, haiti, bosnia, and most recently 16months in iraq. I never believed in the mental stuff till it happened to me. I don't relive anything i have seen but since i returned this time, i have had lots of anxiety problems and some deppression. I was just a mess for about a year. its better now, but still bothers me sometimes. it is a horrible thing when you can't control your mind. good luck to all of you,,,JOE


Scouts Out! HooRah! I've been out 20 years now(after DS), but was with the Blackhorse in Germany for the "Fall of the Wall" walking the trace Nov.9 1989 from OP Alpha near Fulda. The VA turned me down for my disability and I was crushed. I assumed(yeah I know) that the Gov would just help, should have looked at my Dad(Corpsman Vietnam) and known they wouldn't. Recent developments have started me thinking about retrying. PTSD kept me in bondage for 16 years until I was able to find Jesus, I still have the night sweats and physical probs, but my mental well being has been reformed by God.


----------



## time

Danbo said:


> Scouts Out! HooRah! I've been out 20 years now(after DS), but was with the Blackhorse in Germany for the "Fall of the Wall" walking the trace Nov.9 1989 from OP Alpha near Fulda. The VA turned me down for my disability and I was crushed. I assumed(yeah I know) that the Gov would just help, should have looked at my Dad(Corpsman Vietnam) and known they wouldn't. Recent developments have started me thinking about retrying. PTSD kept me in bondage for 16 years until I was able to find Jesus, I still have the night sweats and physical probs, but my mental well being has been reformed by God.


I help TBI(Traumatic Brain Injury) Vet's with claims on a veterans site. I'm very familuar with the claims proccess but my knowledge of PTSD specific claims is limited. Since you have been denied once, you'll need help. I'll post the link to the forum and the members there can offer guidance.

http://www.hadit.com/forums/ 

Thanks for your service.


----------



## HeelSpur

I spent 4 years in the navy from late 70's - early 80's. Had to go thru the Iranian Hostage Crisis and Lebanon, so joining the navy to see the world didn't exactly go down as planned. I didn't like it much then as a kid, but looking back now I can stand a little taller. I had no idea that I qualified to become a member of the VFW until the early 90's, and come to find out I had 2 medals that instantly made me a member. So I have a life membership and have been using the VA since. I feel lucky that I'm no older, or younger than I am because I really feel for the combat vets. Good Luck Guys.


----------



## homstdr74

gefozarks said:


> I feel very lucky that the VA is giving me my meds took awhile to get approved but if the figures I have read are right almost 9 million Vets qualify for this sevice but the VA can only add a few at a time as they get the funding to cover these vets. My biggest concern is that congress seems to like to pass coverage so that they can get the headlines that they support our vets but then never fund the programs.
> 
> I had heard terrible stories about VA hospitals but since I have relied on the Harry S. Trueman VA hospital for a lot of my health concerns I can't praise the care I have received enough. The people I have come into contact have been good professionals and caring people. While serving I thought it was the right thing to do and now later in life I don't even want to think of where I would be if it wasn't for the support I receive from the VA.


I also rely on the Harry S. Truman Memorial Hospital in Columbia, Missouri, and go there as well as to two of its satellite clinics for all of my health care. I have nothing but good words for the professionals who work there; every doctor and health care worker I have been to there has been competent and caring.


----------



## Nomad

As I wrote on here previously, I applied for disability for Ischemic heart disease and prostate cancer due to exposure to agent orange back in December 2010. I check the status every few weeks to see what is happening. They keep changing the date that the case is supposed to be completed. The last date was July 17, 2012, so I thought it was about over. I just went and looked and they have changed the date to September 10, 2012. It is getting very tiresome. How long can it take to look at the documents and make a decision? I don't have a good feeling about it, but if I do get approved at least I will get the back pay owed me. I feel like they are hoping I'll die so they won't have to pay me anything. Kinda makes me wonder since they seem to have plenty of money for illegals, etc. Oh well, guess I'll just wait some more. It sure would make our lives easier if we would get it, though.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

Nomad said:


> As I wrote on here previously, I applied for disability for Ischemic heart disease and prostate cancer due to exposure to agent orange back in December 2010. I check the status every few weeks to see what is happening. They keep changing the date that the case is supposed to be completed. The last date was July 17, 2012, so I thought it was about over. I just went and looked and they have changed the date to September 10, 2012. It is getting very tiresome. How long can it take to look at the documents and make a decision? I don't have a good feeling about it, but if I do get approved at least I will get the back pay owed me. I feel like they are hoping I'll die so they won't have to pay me anything. Kinda makes me wonder since they seem to have plenty of money for illegals, etc. Oh well, guess I'll just wait some more. It sure would make our lives easier if we would get it, though.
> 
> Nomad


I had forgotten about this post. I received my answer in September and of course I was denied. I contacted the DAV to handle my appeal and sent them the needed paperwork. A week or so ago I received a letter from the VA saying I had 60 days to appeal or they would just use the original information to make a judgement. They also told me the American Legion was the ones supposedly helping me. I'm not sure what to do. I can't find anything that shows I appealed with the DAV. I tried to contact them right after I got that letter but they haven't responded. I have new information to refute the governments findings that there were no Air Force units in the area of agent orange use. I have written proof that it was used and I have a copy of orders sending a guy from the same unit I was in to the location. I also finally located a guy who was actually at the same site as I was at the same time. I really need to find out what's going on so I don't lose out.

Nomad


----------



## NASCARon

I receive both 100% VA Disability Compensation and Social Security Disability. I began getting 100% VA disability compensation after I retired from the USAF in June 2006. I was approved for SSD just last year (2012). My VA disability was not affected by the SSD and I receive the full SSD amount. My attorney informed me that if I had applied for SSI, my VA disability compension would have been affected.




uyk7 said:


> "Make sure to apply for SSD (social security disabilty) also."
> 
> You mean that individuals can receive SSD and Va disability at the same time?


----------



## NASCARon

Are you using a vet rep like DAV?



maryeaudet said:


> My husband and I are both vets and have a son currently serving.
> We are in the midst of a major battle iwth the VA over my husband's service related disability..they have him at 10% and he is in a wheelchair. LOL!
> Anyway...we have been fighting them for 3 years and have made small forward progress, but progress none the less. If you are just starting out, just keep on going!


----------



## NASCARon

I can't express how important this is. There is a form (DD Form 2697) that you should fill out and take to your primary care manager about 6 months out from your separation date. One of this forms uses is to document anything (and I mean anything and everything) that isn't already documented in your medical records. The reason you want to do this 6 months out is so you have time for followup visits for proper documentation. If I didn't fill this form out when I was retiring, I wouldn't have been able to receive 100% disability compensation. Also if you snore, please get a sleep study done. You probably have sleep apnea and that pays out 50% all by itself.



nathan104 said:


> Please make sure that before you come off of active duty that you have all you problems well documented in your service medical records.


----------



## The_Colonel

jgood49829 said:


> I served three years in the US Army from 1968-1971. I spent a year in Vietnam as a door gunner on a helocopter. I am 100% disabled because of injuries suffered in combat. The worst of my problems is PTSD, this is a terrible thing to happen to a young man. I was 21 when it happened and when I came hom from Nam I felt like there was nothing left inside. I worry about all the solders fighting overseas and what will they be like when they come home. It took me almost 25 years before I knew what was wrong with my head.
> 
> John


Hello John,

First, I would like to thank you for your service (even though I still have not figured out how to properly respond to that myself). I spent three years in Iraq and lost a few friends while there. While I must say that I was a fortunate one in the VA healthcare system (5 months from submission of claim until first compensation check), one of the things that helped me deal with everything the most was going to the VA and crying for two hours at a clip about everything that I saw and could not do anything to change. After two years of that every week, I was asked to deliver a Memorial Day speech about my experiences. At the time I was a vice commander in a local AMVETS post and reluctantly agreed. After delivering that speech and looking out at the hundreds of people in the crowd, crying like I had been, I realized that I could get my life together and move on. 


The amount of WWII, Korea, and Vietnam veterans that came up to me and told me stories that they had never told anyone in the past was an amazingly humbling experience. 

I don't know much, but if you, or anyone else on here, ever need someone to chat with, message me and I'll get some better ways to contact me out there.


----------



## Thumper38

Nomad said:


> I had forgotten about this post. I received my answer in September and of course I was denied. I contacted the DAV to handle my appeal and sent them the needed paperwork. A week or so ago I received a letter from the VA saying I had 60 days to appeal or they would just use the original information to make a judgement. They also told me the American Legion was the ones supposedly helping me. I'm not sure what to do. I can't find anything that shows I appealed with the DAV. I tried to contact them right after I got that letter but they haven't responded. I have new information to refute the governments findings that there were no Air Force units in the area of agent orange use. I have written proof that it was used and I have a copy of orders sending a guy from the same unit I was in to the location. I also finally located a guy who was actually at the same site as I was at the same time. I really need to find out what's going on so I don't lose out.
> 
> Nomad


When I was going through it with them I tried appealing it myself. Was kind of told the same thing about the Legion. Im sorry if I offend anyone here but the American Legion didnt really do anything worth while. 

Long story short, the DAV got things straightened out for me. But not before I had to file bankruptsy. Had it not been for Hire Heroes it would have been much worse. 

DAV got things taken care of. But by the time checks finally started coming in I realized I didnt have to have them to live. So they go to Hire Heroes. 

Sorry, not sorry. The whole experience left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Darren

As mentioned, have your husband take his DD214 to the nearest VA medical center and go though the intake process. They'll take care of the rest starting with a physical examination by a doctor. The doctor will start the process for other exams including eye sight, audiology, etc.

I recently went through the process. It's simple. As part of that I just got hearing aids at no charge. And glasses with the best exam I ever had too.


----------



## The_Colonel

Just out of curiosity....

How did the "Veterans Health Issues" thread end up in the Home Defense/Guns area?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

The_Colonel said:


> Just out of curiosity....
> 
> How did the "Veterans Health Issues" thread end up in the Home Defense/Guns area?



as you can see the veterans posts don't get a lot of traffic , so years ago it was merged to reduce moderators. It was before my time as moderator.


----------



## The_Colonel

I guess that seems reasonable.


----------



## alleyyooper

But with no reference that the veterans thing is here only people with an interest in guns will ever see it. *All neat and tidy that way, handled like the VA its self, out of sight out of mind.*


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

alleyyooper said:


> But with no reference that the veterans thing is here only people with an interest in guns will ever see it. *All neat and tidy that way, handled like the VA its self, out of sight out of mind.*
> 
> 
> Al




I didn't do it , it was this way when I took it over, it was this way before Chuck sold the site , I certainly don't think Chuck made it this way to suppress veterans issues , you may all feel free to post veterans issues under general homesteading or countryside families to get it more attention , if you would like to put the post in general and put a link back to the post in home defense and guns feel free.

I personally feel that Military service is a very special division of labor , and that as such with it's hazards all those who serve their term honorably should be given the same medical that the President , congressmen and senators receive for the rest of their lives. or perhaps if we wanted to see more improvement in the VA the politicians should have to go to the VA to get any health care covered.


----------



## frogmammy

VBN...Vetern Benefits Network  http://vets.yuku.com/ has *GOOD* information from vets who have dealt with any particular issue. When my husband was sick, then dying, they were invaluable!

I hear they also now are on Facebook.

Mon


----------



## alleyyooper

GCP, Didn't think you did it but seems here is a crappy place for it. I feel it should be moved to general chat or at least have a sub category title under home defense.

Just had my VA appointment Tuesday, sending me to the Saginaw VA hospital for my sorry A** feet.

 Al


----------

